# New South Florida Bmw Meet- Boca Raton



## xreality (Oct 19, 2004)

All welcome to come to the meet. If you made it last weekend, please come this weekend!

Palm Beach to Miami are all welcome..Hell if your close ..you better make it.

Friday night @ the Best Buy parking lot on the North West corner of 441 and glades. Huge parking lot with bright good lighting. Lots of traffic on 441 and glades so you'll get some attention!

Meet: 6:45pm 
Dinner: Chilis or Fridays across the street: 7:45pm
Then Cruise...

Posts:
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=203606
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=268602


----------

